# Hi



## billgatese30 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone. New member (who'd have guessed that in the new members section!). Been using an aeropress for years and have always fancied the idea of an espresso machine (Gaggia etc.) but have never been able to justify it to myself. I'm mainly here to read and learn but who knows, I tend to find something to spend my money on eventually









Hopefully I'll do plenty of reading and who knows how long it will take to finally justify another "gadget" for the house (as the girlfriend puts it).

Thanks all.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jump in both feet first and lay out a couple of grand. Maybe.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I recognize that name!









@billgatese30 - still got the iS?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The initial outlay can be quite daunting and you may think you can get "GOOD" coffee from much cheaper machines. When you consider what you would spend on inferior coffee from many outlets, the outlay on a decent machine is more acceptable, especially when you can have "GOOD" coffee every day at any time of day.

You also have the pleasure of a coffee exactly as you like it and the satisfaction of making it.

Depending on your budget the minimum I would suggest would be a Gaggia Classic paired with a GOOD grinder and fresh beans (the grinder and beans are essential, do not skimp)


----------



## billgatese30 (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks for the welcome all.



Rhys said:


> I recognize that name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get around (no jokes at the back!). Still got the 325 sport, also have an E30 M3 waiting for an S50 to go in, a spare S50 motor (in addition to the one destined for the M3) and an E90 diseasel for everyday. Assuming you are the Rhys I think you are, do you still have the compact or have you moved onto a proper machine?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Brewed coffee is just as valid a way to enjoy as espresso. No need to jump right into espresso at the deep end. Maybe get a high quality hand grinder like a Lido or a Feldgrind to up your Aeropress game. Then move into pour over like V60, Kalita Wave or Chemex. Once you are ready for espresso the Lido or Feldgrind would still be up to the job of grinding for espresso.

Play the long game.

And welcome aboard.


----------



## billgatese30 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, definitely could be a good way forward.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

billgatese30 said:


> thanks for the welcome all.
> 
> I get around (no jokes at the back!). Still got the 325 sport, also have an E30 M3 waiting for an S50 to go in, a spare S50 motor (in addition to the one destined for the M3) and an E90 diseasel for everyday. Assuming you are the Rhys I think you are, do you still have the compact or have you moved onto a proper machine?


Aha!! I was right









Nope, had to get rid of the ti when the kids and along. It was falling to bits anyway. Got a Volvo 855 T5 after that, and then a V70 T5. More than a match for a 330







I think I have them as a sig pic on Bavarian Board (pretty slow that place now). Still miss the E30's, even though they both fell to bits. Great cars to drive. Where did you get the E30 M3 from? Was it another members? I know Pitsy (Simon) got rid of his, Floody did as well, though his was a rhd convertion. Shep?


----------



## billgatese30 (Feb 29, 2016)

I got it from a guy near Bath, not a car club member as far as I'm aware. Had an S50 conversion but had the engine removed, and I had a lovely 318i track car/sleeper with an S50 fitted which had been lovingly piled into a tire wall (I must admit that hurt). The idea was to make the best of both worlds, although its been a bit slow as a project haha.

Its a small world though it would seem!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry think I'm on the wrong forum.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jonc said:


> Sorry think I'm on the wrong forum.


I was a forum mod, York area rep and club member of the BMW Car Club UK. The old forum is now the Bavarian-Board forum (still a mod). Just reminiscing


----------



## billgatese30 (Feb 29, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I was a forum mod, York area rep and club member of the BMW Car Club UK. The old forum is now the Bavarian-Board forum (still a mod). Just reminiscing


Its a surprisingly small world this internet


----------

